# anyone found a hood?



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I just got my hood in I ordered from carbon-fiber-hoods.com and they freakin sent me the wrong damn one.. they say they sent me what i ordered but on thier web site it said the hood was fittable on 02-06 altima's and mine being an 06 and this being the only hood I could find aftermarket i bought it. so anyways im stuck with this hood for an 02-04 altima and I dont really know what the company is going to do about it they are really being dicks to me and im about to get really pissed off the website says it fits my damn car and they are just not caring about that... so either they send me a new hood and I return this one or they reimburse me... or im fucked and I have a hood for sale... lol but anyways. Has anyone found a hood that is ACTUALLY for the 05-06 model altima's? because im running out of options...


----------



## scooterser (Mar 30, 2007)

jason i need one for my 05 ser ? i've been all around still no luck let me know if you find a supplier or if you found one yet thanks scooter


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

*hoods found*

ok i found a great site that has alotta stuff for all altimas 02+ including fiberglass and carbonfiber hoods 


02-up Nissan Altima at Andy's Auto Sport


check them out good stuff!!!!


----------

